# Towns County bear ran over this weekend



## frdstang90 (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is a picture of a bear ran over in Towns County this weekend up next to Unicoi mountain.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 12, 2013)

That is a nice bear! What do they do with it since it was hit by a vehicle? Does DNR take it? Can they keep it?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 12, 2013)

Thaaaaats a big'un!!


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 12, 2013)

It weighed 475lb, 7'8"long and head was 15 3/4" from ear to ear.


----------



## Sportsman 4x4 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice bear, It's been a few years since I have hunted Townes County, I need to get back in there this year


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 13, 2013)

Tomboy Boots said:


> That is a nice bear! What do they do with it since it was hit by a vehicle? Does DNR take it? Can they keep it?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 13, 2013)

Dang biggun.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 15, 2013)

ashame it got killed by a car instead of a hunter


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yea I would hate to see the car that hit it with the bear that big.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 15, 2013)

Cool pic big o good 1


----------



## Blackberryhill (Aug 15, 2013)

That's a nice bear, would love to have found him on my last bear hunting trip. I also would like to see pics of the vehicle that hit the bear, and know what happened to the bear after it was reported.


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 16, 2013)

The bear was hit by a rollback tow truck.  Word is the DNR took the bear and burried it.


----------



## NC Scout (Aug 25, 2013)

frdstang90 said:


> The bear was hit by a rollback tow truck.  Word is the DNR took the bear and burried it.



 should've known when I saw him in background of that pic....that wrecker guy drives like he's coming out of the turn down the last straight at Monaco everywhere he goes....


----------



## t8ter (Aug 28, 2013)

frdstang90 said:


> The bear was hit by a rollback tow truck.  Word is the DNR took the bear and burried it.



That thing would've tore your little car up.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 28, 2013)

NC Scout said:


> should've known when I saw him in background of that pic....that wrecker guy drives like he's coming out of the turn down the last straight at Monaco everywhere he goes....



I thought he worked for ems,


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2013)

Sure is a whopper of a bear.  Too bad it did not make it to hunting season for a hunter to bag.  Thx for posting the fine photo.


----------



## NC Scout (Aug 29, 2013)

cklem said:


> I thought he worked for ems,



he's towed trucks for me.  but maybe he does ems too?, you know how it is up here, you gotta have 3-4 irons in the fire just to get by. he could be volunteer fire dept.? 

wish a hunter had taken that bear but he did the woods a favor removing a big bully boar like that, the rest of the bears on Tray are dancing a jig!


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 30, 2013)

NC Scout said:


> he's towed trucks for me.  but maybe he does ems too?, you know how it is up here, you gotta have 3-4 irons in the fire just to get by. he could be volunteer fire dept.?
> 
> wish a hunter had taken that bear but he did the woods a favor removing a big bully boar like that, the rest of the bears on Tray are dancing a jig!



Yep


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 30, 2013)

NC Scout said:


> he's towed trucks for me.  but maybe he does ems too?, you know how it is up here, you gotta have 3-4 irons in the fire just to get by. he could be volunteer fire dept.?
> 
> The guy with the phone works for the EMS.  The one in the back with the blue shirt drives for the wrecker service.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 30, 2013)

frdstang90 said:


> NC Scout said:
> 
> 
> > he's towed trucks for me.  but maybe he does ems too?, you know how it is up here, you gotta have 3-4 irons in the fire just to get by. he could be volunteer fire dept.?
> ...


----------

